# New & Excited



## sky035 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello, my name is Sky035 and I am excited to be on this forum. I am trying to reduce parabens in my makeup stash and trying to read ingredients more. Looking forward to meeting everyone virtually!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi @sky035! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Welcome to the site!


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------

